# Converting my UK CV



## Jay4384 (May 9, 2014)

Hi guys

New to this website so please bear with me! 

I am moving to New Zealand in July and the entire process is complete: visa, packing and shipping, car and property. One little area that I am having issues with. I am trying to find a successful New Zealand company that can convert my UK CV, which has proven successful recently, into an effective NZ format resume/ CV.

I have used the usual search engines but I am not coming up with much luck. Can anybody point me in the right direction please.

Many thanks

Jay


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't see what the difference is, I had to do a cv for my new job and it was no different. Surely a good uk style cv would just be enough. BritsNZ help with uk-NZ cv's. 

All the best with the move,


----------



## Jay4384 (May 9, 2014)

Mark D 

Many thanks.

Regards

Jay


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

I echo what Mark said, the format is botany different than abroad. Bake sure there are no mistakes and that you don't se an unusual format. Last of all take the money to have it done professionally. ( used to be a recruiter). Good luck, it's great here


----------



## toni_dee (May 12, 2014)

Hi Jay, I'm in the process of researching converting my NZ cv to a UK one, and I didn't find much of a difference - except for the personal statement.

I used to interview and recruit staff when I was working in retail, and I came across very few CVs that had a personal statement. I think most employers prefer cover letters instead.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## FredHarrington (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm moving from the UK to Auckland in February and i'm looking at doing the same with my CV.

I'm curious how you guys got on?


----------



## FredHarrington (Dec 23, 2015)

I've seen a lot of CV Writing services offered too, i'm considering giving http://www.cvpro.co.nz/a try - thoughts?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

FredHarrington said:


> I've seen a lot of CV Writing services offered too, i'm considering giving http://www.cvpro.co.nz/a try - thoughts?


Maybe I'm missing something but do people actually pay someone else to write their CV ?
Always done it myself and never had any issues.
When I sent my UK CV to NZ the feedback I got from a recruitment agent was it was too long so all I did was increased the size of the page (reduced the margins), reduced the size of the font, crammed everything in closer together and removed the unnecessary stuff.
After I'd finished I thought it was lacking something so added a paragraph mini personal blog. Apparently less is more here


----------

